# error core utils sys-apps/coreutils-8.6 en adelante

## papu

me da errores al compilar a partir coretiutils 8.6 (incluido) a ver si me dais una idea o es que estas compilaciones no van finas.

http://pastebin.com/yp4guJbx

saludos, adéu.

----------

## JotaCE

Que versiones de 

sys-devel/gettext

sys-devel/binutils

sys-libs/glibc

sys-devel/gcc

Estas sys-apps/coreutils-8.6 en adelante estan enmascarados!

----------

## papu

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Que versiones de 
> 
> sys-devel/gettext
> 
> sys-devel/binutils
> ...

 

yo uso paquetes inestables y no estan puestos como hard masked, pero será por eso por algo son inestables   :Shocked: 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --info sys-apps/coreutils
> 
> Portage 2.1.9.24 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.1-r3, 2.6.36-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gettext-0.18.1.1-r1  USE="acl git nls openmp -doc -emacs -nocxx"

 

 :Smile: 

saludos, adéu.

----------

## i92guboj

Prueba con esto, no se si servirá de algo:

```
perl-cleaner --all
```

----------

## gringo

lo que te comenta i92guboj: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=343405

que te llevará a :

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=335213

saluetes

----------

## papu

si parece ser ese era el problema gracias, pero cada vez se ha de hacer eso al actualizar el perl? porque si es asi lo

bloqueo para que se actualice, ya que es un poco coñazo:)

saludos, adéu.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> cada vez se ha de hacer eso al actualizar el perl?

 

si la actualización supone un salto de versión importante entonces si. Pasa algo similar con python p.ej.

saluetes

----------

